# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حس درس خوندن نیست :|

## amoo

سلاو م خسته نباشید ..  ببخشید ولی نمی دونم چرا من هیچ حسی ندارم برای درس خوندن مثلا قرار بود از این هفته روزی 4 ساعت بخونم ولی بعد 1 /30 درس خوندن ول می کنم می رم پای گوشی و اینستگرام ( کل وقتمو می گیره این اینستگرام  :Yahoo (50):  ) اقا من انگیزه خیلی دارم خیلی ولی زود خسته می شیم .. یا اصلا وقتی می خوام بخونم اصلا نمی دونم از گجا شروع کنم به خوندن انقد حجم درسام زیاد شدن و منم تازه گیا سرم به سنگ خورده که بشینم درس بخونم  :Yahoo (110):  ولی نمی دونم چی کار کنم چجوری بخونم ؟تست  برنم یا تشریحی ؟ چجوری ساعت مطالعمو بیشتر کنم ؟؟ این حس درس خوندن تو من بیاد  :Yahoo (17):  ؟ برم کتابخونه کمک می کنه بهم  ؟ مثلا امروز قرار بود بشینم شیمی و حسابان بخونم ولی گیچ شدم هیچکومو نخوندم رفتم پای گوشی اهنگ گزاشتم و چرخیدم تو اینستگرام   :Yahoo (21):  
سوم ریاضیم هستم و از خیلی دوستام عقبم می خوام بهشون برسم

----------


## staar

1:اینستگرامتو حذفش کن کلی وقتت ازاد میشه
2:گوشیتو خاموش کن اما چون این یکی نمیشه میتونی موقعی که میخای درس بخونی خاموشش کنی
3:واسه خودت برنامه بریز مثلا 2-3ساعت بخونم بعد نیم ساعت برم سراغ گوشی یا اهنگ و...
4:هرکی تو یه محیطی میتونه درس بخونه اگه به نظر خودت کتابخونه بهتر میخونی خب برو

----------


## mahdi.sniper

منم مثه تو بودم تا وقتی که
.
.
.
.
گوشیمو به 1100 تغییر دادم
باور کن جواب میده
من خودم شخصا با کتابخونه حال نمیکنم..اما تو امتحان کن...شاید اونجا جو درس گرفتت و تونستی بخونی

----------


## amoo

> منم مثه تو بودم تا وقتی که
> .
> .
> .
> .
> گوشیمو به 1100 تغییر دادم
> باور کن جواب میده
> من خودم شخصا با کتابخونه حال نمیکنم..اما تو امتحان کن...شاید اونجا جو درس گرفتت و تونستی بخونی


گوشی 1100 کردی جواب داد ؟ اتفاقا یک 1100 داریم کسی استفاده نمی کنه ؟ ولی  خدایی خیلی سخته قید واتس اپ و دوستاتو برنی و چت نکنی یا اینستگرام بری خدایی خیلی سخته .
مشکل من اینه که زود خسته میشم از درس خوندن به خاطر همین می رم اینستا

----------


## Afsane-IN

ببین من معتاد بودم ب اینستاگرام رسما
یهو تصمیم گرفتم ببندمش
یهو کلا اکانتمو پاک کردم
وایبرمو پاک کردم
کلا گوشیمو از بیخ پاک کردم و تقدیم کردم به مامانم :Yahoo (4):  
و الان هم یک گوشیه نوکیای گوشکوب دارم... البته چراغ قوه هم داره ها...

----------


## Parloo

*بیخیال درس باوو ؛ اینستا فالو کن ؛ pouya_Pri  

برو کتابخونه چندتا خرخون ببین ، باهاشون رقابت کن !
دست دست نکن ، عمر دست خداست , ولی زمان دست خودت ! 
گوشی رم تعظیل کن !*

----------


## mahdi.sniper

و یه چیزی
در مورد مشکلتون که زود خسته میشین
برنامه بریزین
اما درست برنامه بریزین
نیا بنویس کل روزمو درس میخونم در حالی که روزای قبل اوج درس خوندنت دو ساعت بوده
تایم های درسیتو به بخش های کوچیک بشکن
به هر وقتی که میتونی
اگه میبینی یه ساعت میخونی خسته میشی بکنش چهل و پنج دیقه...نمیتونی نیم ساعت
بعد هر تایم درسم یک سوم اون وقتی که درس خوندی استراحت کن
اما به وقتت مقید باش
اگه گفتی ده دیقه استراحت راس ده دیقه که تموم شد برو سر درست
و یه نکته دیگه این که
سعی کن این تایم های درس رو هرروز حتی یه دیقه هم که شده بیشتر کنی تا برسی به یک ساعت و نیم..دو ساعت
موفق باشی

----------


## amoo

> و یه چیزی
> در مورد مشکلتون که زود خسته میشین
> برنامه بریزین
> اما درست برنامه بریزین
> نیا بنویس کل روزمو درس میخونم در حالی که روزای قبل اوج درس خوندنت دو ساعت بوده
> تایم های درسیتو به بخش های کوچیک بشکن
> به هر وقتی که میتونی
> اگه میبینی یه ساعت میخونی خسته میشی بکنش چهل و پنج دیقه...نمیتونی نیم ساعت
> بعد هر تایم درسم یک سوم اون وقتی که درس خوندی استراحت کن
> ...


ممنونم.. فقط درسنامه بیشتر بخونم یا تمرین تست بزنم ؟ مثلا فرض کنید من فردا قراره 1 ساعت فیزیک فصل دوم ترمودینامیک کار کنم .. تو این یک ساعت تمریناش و تستاشو حل کنم یا درس نامه بخونم ؟

----------


## SonaMi

بنظرم به تفریحاتت ادامه بده 

البته با لیمیت تایمی محدودتر ! اینجوری تعادل همیشگی هست فقط در قالب متفاوت 

از مشاوره های اساتید کمک بگیر ...

----------


## zn.d

برو کتابخونه،گوشی رو هم نبر و خوب استفاده کن از تایم کتابخونه ات و تلفش نکن<<روزای اول سخته،از یه هفته بعد عادت میکنی>>بعد از اینکه از کتابخونه برگشتی،بشین پدر گوشیتو در بیار اما تایم بذار

----------


## mahdi.sniper

تست یا درسنامه بیشتر به خودت بستگی داره
اما تا وقتی درسو نفهمیدی کامل نرو تستاشو بزن
و وقتی هم که درسو فهمیدی دوباره جزوه یا درسنامتو نخون
سعی کن یه تعادلی ایجاد کنی

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلاو م خسته نباشید ..  ببخشید ولی نمی دونم چرا من هیچ حسی ندارم برای درس خوندن مثلا قرار بود از این هفته روزی 4 ساعت بخونم ولی بعد 1 /30 درس خوندن ول می کنم می رم پای گوشی و اینستگرام ( کل وقتمو می گیره این اینستگرام  ) اقا من انگیزه خیلی دارم خیلی ولی زود خسته می شیم .. یا اصلا وقتی می خوام بخونم اصلا نمی دونم از گجا شروع کنم به خوندن انقد حجم درسام زیاد شدن و منم تازه گیا سرم به سنگ خورده که بشینم درس بخونم  ولی نمی دونم چی کار کنم چجوری بخونم ؟تست  برنم یا تشریحی ؟ چجوری ساعت مطالعمو بیشتر کنم ؟؟ این حس درس خوندن تو من بیاد  ؟ برم کتابخونه کمک می کنه بهم  ؟ مثلا امروز قرار بود بشینم شیمی و حسابان بخونم ولی گیچ شدم هیچکومو نخوندم رفتم پای گوشی اهنگ گزاشتم و چرخیدم تو اینستگرام   
> سوم ریاضیم هستم و از خیلی دوستام عقبم می خوام بهشون برسم


دوست عزیز برو تو این پیج و دنبال پستی که تو عکسش نوشته حسش نیست بگرد، سه‌تا پسته!! 
ببین کدوم به دردت می‌خوره. 
http://instagram.com/arabi_ghazaalmousavi/

صاحب این پیج خانم غزال موسوی مولف کتاب عربی جامع خیلی سبز هستند و هر سوالی دارید از این استاد بپرسید چون خالصانه و بدون هیچ چشم داشتی پاسختون رو می‌دن

----------


## Mohammad.h

وای اگه یه راهی پیدا کردی ب منم بگو همش فک میکنم همرو بلدم هیچی نمیخونم!!!

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> وای اگه یه راهی پیدا کردی ب منم بگو همش فک میکنم همرو بلدم هیچی نمیخونم!!!



یعنی دقیقا مثله من:yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> وای اگه یه راهی پیدا کردی ب منم بگو همش فک میکنم همرو بلدم هیچی نمیخونم!!!



یعنی دقیقا مثله من:yahoo (4):

----------

